# Google crea una version de 8 Bits de Google Maps para NES



## Chico3001 (Abr 3, 2012)

Aqui los detalles:


----------



## Dano (Abr 3, 2012)

Solo una palabra: Asiáticos.


----------



## analogico (Abr 3, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Aqui los detalles:
> 
> 
> Google lanza Google Maps para la plataforma NES



funcionara con una polystation


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 4, 2012)

Al estilo de Zelda 

Estos chinos son tantos que en algo tienen que ocuparce


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 4, 2012)

Yeah! Game Boy again!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 4, 2012)

Espero que salga pronto la version para Atari.... 

ire desempolvando el mio....


----------



## djwash (Abr 4, 2012)

Jajaja entre a google maps y vi eso y no entendi nada, creia que habian agregado un nuevo modo, que nabo, o que bobo...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 5, 2012)

> Que levante la mano el que cayo, vamos vamos no sean timidos



Yo no... ni idea tenia que era el NES hasta que lo cheque en el wiki ...

nunca tuve ni tendre (para mi) ni PS, ni XBOX ni nada que se le parezca que no sea un PC o  MAC... siempre se me han echo muy aburridos los jueguitos esos....


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 12, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Yo no... ni idea tenia que era el NES hasta que lo cheque en el wiki ...
> 
> nunca tuve ni tendre (para mi) ni PS, ni XBOX ni nada que se le parezca que no sea un PC o  MAC... siempre se me han echo muy aburridos los jueguitos esos....



Sin ofender amigo...no tuviste infancia si no jugaste frogger, bomberman, mario bross......road figther!!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 12, 2012)

lo que no tenia era dinero! infancia un monton... 

naaaa... lo que pasa es que jugaba pero en PC (poco), y me empezo  a llamar mas la atencion de como funcionaban las PC o como se programaba y todo eso, y fui dejando lo juegos...


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 5, 2012)

jajajajaja no-po-desssss jajajaja terrible la version del googlemap... jajaja me encanta la definicion de los pixel jua


----------



## Garhard (Oct 28, 2012)

Simplemente genial


----------



## LocoFourier (Nov 13, 2012)

Jajaja. Muy bueno. 

Me mato cuando se pone a soplar el cartucho


----------

